# misfire at 4000rpm not making boost and no CEL WTF!!!



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

the car 
2002 allroad 2.7t with 91k on it
about a week ago the car started to feel slow like it wasnt making boost and my gas milage has been piss poor
now everytime the car kits 4k its just starts to sputter and not go, then after about 10 seconds of sputtering it stops and goes








im real confused on what it could be my guess is it needs coils maybe a n75 valve being its not making boost?
but on my other cars if i have misfire i get a flashing CEL and a code but with now i have no CEL or codes coming up?
any help and suggestions are GREATLY appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: misfire at 4000rpm not making boost and no CEL WTF!!! (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

Pressure test the intake. Classic signs of a boost leak, aka torn TBB etc.
TBB's like to tear under the TB clamp making it difficult to find without pressure testing or removing the clamp / boot to inspect.


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 12:21 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: misfire at 4000rpm not making boost and no CEL WTF!!! (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Pressure test the intake. Classic signs of a boost leak, aka torn TBB etc.
TBB's like to tear under the TB clamp making it difficult to find without pressure testing or removing the clamp / boot to inspect.

_Modified by GLS-S4 at 12:21 PM 8-3-2009_


YOU WIN!!
i was driving it to my buddys show and it just cut off at a light i started it and it sounded like a wrx.. so i limped it there i and he said its leavign somewhere and we sttarted it and noticed the motor moved ALOT! 
in turn both front motor mounts are BROKE and it flexed and caused a HUGE rip in the boot!
thanks for all the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

